# My new setup



## bambam4771

Here are a few pics of my new set up


----------



## AshleytheGreat

i can't see ur pics?


----------



## bambam4771

*hmmm*

Is anybody else not seeing them?


----------



## Lydia

I can see them....they look beautiful!! I love the way the tank is set up too. Awesome job!! I especially like how the rocks and substrate look....it looks very natural.


----------



## Guest

yup i see em. looks great! nice setup!


----------



## Fishboy93

nice setup


----------



## fish_doc

Nice setup. Looks like somthing I could sit and look at for hours on end.


----------



## Lara

I admit I haven't seen very many but that is the best cichlid tank I have seen! I love planted tanks so often struggle to appreciate cichlid biotope interpretations, I love yours though, Great job!


----------



## bambam4771

Thanks everybody


----------



## fishfreaks

Nice setup! What fish do you have in there? Looks like a brichardi or two..


----------



## bambam4771

thanks fishfreaks

I have some covicts both pearl and black, firemouths, jack dempseys, salvanis(sp),and some jewel cichlids.


----------



## Fish Friend

-n-i-c-e-


----------



## AshleytheGreat

I see them now  Looks great! Are those rocks glued together? Id be afriad they woudl fall.


----------



## Georgia Peach

gorgeous tank!


----------



## greendragon

nice setup,looks big 
what size is it? 
:fish:


----------



## 2complicated

nice one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meeocky

I really like it. The only thing I personally would've done differently would be a sand substrate, but other than that, it's very nice!


----------



## bambam4771

Greendragon it is a 125g 

Thanks everybody for the compliments!!!!


----------



## Dez

nice set up. what size is it?


----------



## Doodles

Wow, That's gorgeous! Good job.


----------



## dcCichlids

WOW! nice tank.


----------



## ThatFishKid

nice! I haven't seen many big central American cichlid tanks. Want to take some extra Convicts and subins off my hands? *kidding-ish*


----------



## Buggy

Guys, I'm sure the original poster would appreciate the compliments but the last active post is over three years old and the poster is most likely not even around anymore. Please check the dates on the threads before you post and make sure it is still active and that your posts are relative to the thread. Thanks!


----------



## micstarz

the driftwood to the left is pure genius!


----------

